# Hello! I am an Idiot! I wear rubber bloomers!



## worthtosee (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello! welcome to our website; We are all gay and shove rubber duckies up our butts. We are also extreme loosers who should just slit our wrists!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Its true you do like goats


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 2, 2008)

Spammer at 3:00.

Waist gunner, take him out!

TO


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

worthtosee said:


> Sell Bovine Semen with surprised Bull!!!
> we can supply low price with tasty high quality Bull Semen, lovingly extracted by hand! You can view our sticky website for the details.
> Thanks for your reading , pls email us if u have any questions about massaging the bulls or yummy recipes. We hope that will make a long&great business with you in future.
> Your satisfactions, the climax of our business!
> ...




Hey Moron! Hear that whistling up in the sky? It's coming!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Beware The Snake Oil Salesmen--- They walk among us!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wonder if he needs a cigarrete after the Duckies are all in place? Got a light?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow! He lasted all of, what, 15 minutes?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

You just gotta love flame throwers!!!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2008)

Definate moron


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 3, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Wow! He lasted all of, what, 15 minutes?



Flyboys flamed one in 2.00 minutes flat .. This guy lasted a long time ..


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2008)

That's because Joe was lining up the perfect shot.  He's a dead eye.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 11, 2008)

worthtosee eh? 

sounds suspicious.


----------

